# Real Scythe



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey guys the hubby and I are thinking of ways we could change around his awesome Ring Wraith costume from last year. He was thinking he could pass as the Grim Reaper, but still wants to keep it real. We were thinking of using an actual Real Scythe for his costume. Does anyone know where to get one of these? The only one we have found is at the Cracker Barrel Restaraunt here and they said thiers wasn't for sale.  I suppose they are actually used as farm equipment. Maybe we should try farm equipment stores?

If you would like to take a look at his costume in my Sig are my galleries and his costume is listed in there. 

"Oh look, another glorious morning. It makes me SICK!" - Winifred Sanderson








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## TERRORificTyler (Oct 1, 2004)

Try going to a flea market or an antique store. You could also go to a home and garden store and ask them for suggestions.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Hi, my husbands got one, he bought it at a farm supplies/gardening shop. hope you find one

Annea


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

Got mine on Ebay... for $25 

Proud owner of a 1973 Pontiac Grandville Superior Hearse!


----------



## Sipesh (Sep 5, 2004)

In fact, here's a cheap one up on there now...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=1217&item=3753182009&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Proud owner of a 1973 Pontiac Grandville Superior Hearse!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't know if there is one near you, but Farm & Fleet probably has them.

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun the frumious Bandersnatch!"


----------

